

ScribbleLive: Two Guys In Canada Launch Sweet Liveblogging Platform - ideas101
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/22/scribblelive-two-guys-in-canada-launch-sweet-liveblogging-platform/

======
omouse
Is liveblogging something that people outside the Web2.0 group pay attention
to? I think I'd rather see video and a transcript and fuller comments
afterwards.

